# Had to say no!!!



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

So yesturday a neighbor called and told me she was moving and didnt want to take her chihuahuas to the shelter. Against my husbands wishes I took them in 2 girls one was 2 years old and the other 1. Immediately i found a home for the older girl who was beautiful. Her daughter thats 1 is still with us (I didnt even show her last night because I was considering keeping her). She is all white with a huge apple head and a tiny little nose!! Yesturday she was nervous but today she made herself at home, she fits in with my other babies and plays with them. She greeted me this morning and was at the door wagging her tail when I got home, totally melted my heart!! I am so tempted to keep her but I dont want to take the attention off my babies, I know they are jealous and I have enough! It is just soooo hard to say no to chihuahuas for me!!! They have so much love to give, and this little girl is special. I dont understand how she was rehomed, shes amazing!!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh my!! She is so pretty!! I wanna see more pics! I wouldn't be able to let her go either, I think u should definitely keep you her if you can. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I adore her, and I may want her. Let me think it through. Can you post more pics?


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Awww she looks just like my old lil foster Chi Zoe. I think you need to post some more pics..


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

She looks just like my Florrie! I think you're very sensible to take a step back and consider all the implications of taking on another one, though. It would be all to easy to get swept away by her gorgeousness.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

She definitely is a cutie!!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

It is definitely hard to say no when they seem to fit right in!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

She is beautiful! So cute! I do not understand how people can dump their babies.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

What a baby doll, I couldn't let her go. How people can just get rid of them is beyond me. We moved 1200 miles south and took, both dogs and 2 birds with us. To me, there isn't any excuse to rehome them, when moving. If you find a place that won't allow dogs, find one that does.


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

She is so precious! I'll never get how people, like your neighbor, can just give up their furry family members!  Bless you for working to find good homes for the 2 little chis! I'd be tempted to keep her too, especially since she seems to fit in so well with your others, but only you know what would be best. Either way, thank goodness there are kind and caring people like you in this world!


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

Here are some more pics of this pretty girl!! I am so in love with her after only two days! I cant imagine rehoming after 1 year specially since she was bottle fed and born into her home!! I am not a rude person but I sent her a text letting her know she took a big loss because this little girl is an angel. She is completely potty trained and very sweet. I have been down with a fever these past two days and she has been so calming. She cries when I leave and stares at me all day. I adore her already. I had a family call and say they were coming by to see her today then canceled (which I was really hoping for anyways). I am very reluctant to rehome her since she is not spayed. I made a contract that the people must abide by but it doesn't guarantee anything to me, if someone wants to breed her they simply will. This is so hard for me, I wish I wasn't put in this position although I enjoy having her its difficult because I see her making herself at home and knowing it probably wont be permanent makes me sad. People really need to think through before taking in and breeding dogs because other people end up paying for it in the long run whether it be people like us or rescues, shelters. Its a long commitment and Chihuahuas are not good with change. I guess in the next couple of days well see where life takes us.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

She is adorable! I hope you keep her. If you do have to give her up, get her spayed first! Build that into her re-homing fee. I'm afraid that if you adopt her out intact she will end up in the wrong hands and end up being used as a money making baby maker.  I wouldn't take that chance. She is precious.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I truly meant it when I said I was interested. If I got her she would immediately be spayed. I'll PM you with my thoughts.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

She is so adorable! I do feel sad if you have to give her up though if she is making herself at home with you already. Would definitely be hard for me if I truly felt like she fit in. It is good, however, that you are thinking of your other babies and what is best for all. You know that she would have a loving and safe home with you though!



Evelyn said:


> What a baby doll, I couldn't let her go. How people can just get rid of them is beyond me. We moved 1200 miles south and took, both dogs and 2 birds with us. To me, there isn't any excuse to rehome them, when moving. If you find a place that won't allow dogs, find one that does.


I need to say that I completely agree. If you have dogs or whatever kind of pet, why would you even consider looking at a place that doesn't allow them? I know that sometimes there are certain circumstances and situations that you cannot change, but when you take in a pet, it's a lifetime commitment for as long as they live! It needs to be thought out more in the very beginning - all options and possibilities need weighed right from the very start. I will never understand leaving a loved one behind! Dogs are family too! :foxes15:


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

She is such a cutie! How could anyone give her up! 

I ended up with a cat that is "ok!" I am not all that fond of cats! But she is with us til the end, even if she hides upstairs all the time! She doesn't bother anyone, she doesn't destroy anything, in fact, she doesn't do anything! She just wants to sit next to me and be loved! So that's what she does! - when Angel is sleeping, lol!

I wish I could take her! Did you say she was small? How much does she weigh?


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

If she goes to a home on CP then you get to watch her adventures WIN WIN


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I would really love to know her name.


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

The previos owners named her Izzy. She found perfect home a few hours ago for her, had so many people interested but I chose this one amazing older lady who had a older chocolate chihuahua. She brought him and they met, thankfully they got along although she was a bit shy. It took all my strength to say no!! My husband kept looking at me and asking me if I wanted to go back home, but I did it. I felt so comfortable once meeting her and even though I never spayed her I am sure she found a great home. Her new sister had the small tattoo from being spayed and the woman was so ecstatic!! I wanted to spay her but 1 things was stopping me if I spent more time with her, more falling in love and harder to rehome. I used this trick on the ad I wrote she was spayed and then told the truth in person lol I was afraid the woman would hate me but she laughed it off. I am still shocked by how someone who had her for a year could just hand her off but to each is own, she found her true home.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Sounds like it will work out for the best.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

lulu'smom said:


> I would really love to know her name.


Tina I thought it would have been so cool if you adopted her!!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

You are one strong and sensible lady! I think my heart would have ruled my head in that situation. Izzy might not have been done right by her original owners, but she was truly fortunate to have come to someone who has taken such care to find her the perfect new home. Respect!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Tina I thought it would have been so cool if you adopted her!!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks! Me too, and I was willing to make the drive to get her, but I guess it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> Tina I thought it would have been so cool if you adopted her!!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I agree!! Next time!!


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

lulu'smom said:


> Thanks! Me too, and I was willing to make the drive to get her, but I guess it wasn't meant to be.


I am well known around here for taking Chihuahuas in I will definitely have more rescues!! I have 2 Chihuahua sisters that I may be fostering next week, I will keep you updated Tina. I would love to rehome a dog to you!!!


----------

